# Visa Expiry



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I've been a little bit silly! or actually a whole lot silly! my Relatives visa expires 16th December. Only today have I been on VFS and realised the 60 day thing, also I very stupidly did not realise that I needed Police clearance, medical etc etc etc!!! I assumed as it was a renewal it would be simple and I wouldn't require all that again!! Crazy really seeing as I first filled in the online form on VFS months ago and there really is no excuse.
Soooooo in 5 days I will be overstaying, I still need to get all my supporting docs together in order to make the appointment. 
What should I do? 

Husband is South African, both kids have South African Birth certificates pending, our whole lives are here and leaving is not an option and I'm panicking! 

Thank you!!


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

My husband is in a very similar situation, except that we have all our documentation except for the SA police clearance. But been reading some comments online and noticed that some people have had their permits rejected because of missing PC.

We are planning on submitting our application, without the PC, so that we are not declared undesirable 

I would suggest you start applying for all necessary PC and documentation ASAP, bearing in mind that things might take longer because of festive seasons.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

Hi Ruby

The problem is if you do that they will most likely reject it then won't you have to go through a nightmare appeal process? Blimey it's a right pickle eh!
I've decided to get all my documents together and apply just saying that we were waiting for the police clearance to come through, what will be will be I guess. I had no idea about the new rules, they're awful.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeh I was thinking they would reject it too, SAPS replied to my endless emails to say that they have not worked on the PC yet! 

Did VFS mention anything about you having less than 60days left on your permit? Was in a major issue?


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

RubyRuby said:


> Yeh I was thinking they would reject it too, SAPS replied to my endless emails to say that they have not worked on the PC yet!
> 
> Did VFS mention anything about you having less than 60days left on your permit? Was in a major issue?



Typical! what a nightmare.

I only filled out the form and paid haven't scheduled an appt, VFS have said nothing.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck with that. We have re-scheduled our appointment for next week just to make sure we have enough time to get the PC


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

RubyRuby said:


> Good luck with that. We have re-scheduled our appointment for next week just to make sure we have enough time to get the PC



please let me know how it goes!


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Sure will do


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys when did you apply for your police clearance, let me share a useful tip, it takes 3 weeks to be ready, the sms usually come late, if u know anyone in Pretoria who could collect on your behalf if you have the initial sms , also if you haven't submitted if u can get someone in PTA who can submit for you at the police clearance, I have helped a few people submit and pick up and mail it back to them using the intercept bus which arrives next day. Other way is to submit and if denied appeal and include the PC then if u don't have it yet, better than watching your visa run out and not submitting. Appeals do really get sorted out.


----------

